# Wireless driver won't install



## wheelbig (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello, 

I had to do a clean reinstall of vista on my wife's laptop. I upgraded her home premium to ultimate before installing any drivers or software thinking there would be less chance for conflicts. Perhaps I should have done the drivers. I got all the drivers from Acer's website and all but one installed fine. Of course, now whenever the computer reboots it asks for a network controller driver. The wireless driver said the card wasn't installed. I went to Broadcom's site and downloaded the newest driver. This one seemed to install okay but upon reboot, there was my friend looking for a network controller driver again. An icon appeared in the system tray saying installing driver software but it never did. If this was a desktop, I would have someone yank the card and reinstall it. I also tried installing the driver from device manager without success. Can anyone help me? TIA.


----------



## IT-Tech (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!!

What is the model number of your laptop?

Thank you!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Also please ID this driver for us:

Open the Device Manage
Post ALL errors (Yellow! or Red X)
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Scroll to Hardware ID
Post the info you find under Hardware ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## wheelbig (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you BCCOMP and IT-TECH for replying but I just now literally got it working. I found your forum by following a search result for the same problem with the same exact computer as my wife's. BCCOMP you told this person to try installing through device manager hence the reason I mentioned it in my post. I found a rather generic sounding driver Broadcom a/b/g wlan and it installed. glad I found this forum.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.
If you wish to use the original driver (instead of a generic) Please ID the WLAN card as posted in post #3 and post the make and model of this computer.

Bill


----------



## mytech7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi Friend,
It would be better if you discuss with tech support people according to your laptop problem. I am sure tech support people will guide you properly for solve your computer problems.

Thanks,
James


----------

